# ~Pretty Little Lady...and her man~



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Bella is beyond comfortable at our home now, we are all family, everyone gets
along great. But her absolute favorite man is Rocky, those two are love birds. 

Here are a few cute pictures of the cuddle bums from literally 5 minutes ago. 

Hey ma! Whatcha doing with that camera again?










Ok ok, I pose pretty for you!










Mom did I tell you how much I love Rocky?










Sooo much that I want to kiss him!










He's so nice, always snuggling me...










He's my big protector mom, I know I'm safe with him around.










You want one more pretty pose? Ok here I am mom, get it quick, I'm getting sleepy.










And now we nap.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Aw, LS, those pictures of Bella and Rocky are just wonderful! What a long way she has come! The one of them kissing brought tears to my eyes.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

MiniGrace said:


> Aw, LS, those pictures of Bella and Rocky are just wonderful! What a long way she has come! The one of them kissing brought tears to my eyes.



Long way indeed, from fearing the world to embracing everything it has to offer.
She's such a pleasure to care for, we are still working on a few things, but to
see her progress, to see her be free, to see her being grateful and happy, it
brings tears to my eyes too. You should see how much all three of my pups love
her, and how sweet, gentle they are with her. Hubby is also crazy about her, it
wasn't easy for them to bond because she feared men a lot, but now he can
walk her, kiss her, play with her, they chase each other around our home,lol,
hubby's whole "tough guy" attitude just melts away when he's around Bella.


----------



## Darlene (Oct 12, 2012)

They are both absolutely beautiful. I love how their coloring matches so well. Very beautiful babies.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Yes, the similarity in the coloring on their faces is remarkable. Love Bella's collar too!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

awww, that is so sweet that Bella and Rocky are lovebirds . they do look so cute together !! ( and i love that beautiful collar Bella is wearing, it looks so pretty on her )


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful! They are too cute together!


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Aw! Little buddies. I really like Bella's collar! I just have to say that I'm jealous that you get sunshine on your couch. I didn't factor light in when we bought our condo and we basically live in the dark. Not chihuahua approved, although there's a little tiny patch of sun that Odie finds first thing in the morning but it doesn't stay for long. We're like mole people! 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Jmitchell&tiki (Oct 7, 2012)

She is so beautiful! And so is rocky... I love the color. They match.


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

LS those are beautiful pictures! I absolutely love the one with Bella and Rocky kissing. I think I would frame that one for sure if I were you. It would make a great picture to show their love for each other in your everyday lives.

Bella is such an adorable little girl and she looks fabulous cuddling with Rocky!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Ahhhhhhhhh so sweet together


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you everyone! Haha, they do match, all 4 of my pups do, it's funny.
What's even funnier is that I actually matched my home to them, everything 
is earth tones, lol. And yes we are so lucky to get some sun on our couch, the
sun actually keeps the apartment so warm, that even in winter we don't use
heating, only at night, so it saves us lots of money! I purposely chose a sunny
place with big windows, because we lived like mole people for 8 years at our old
apartment, tiny windows and zero sun.


----------



## Rach_Honey (Jan 13, 2012)

Love her, beautiful girl. And a charming handsome prince too! x


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

~LS~ said:


> Thank you everyone! Haha, they do match, all 4 of my pups do, it's funny.
> What's even funnier is that I actually matched my home to them, everything
> is earth tones, lol. And yes we are so lucky to get some sun on our couch, the
> sun actually keeps the apartment so warm, that even in winter we don't use
> ...


I'm definitely taking it into consideration in our next home! We have HUGE windows, we're just facing the wrong way.


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh those pics are just too cute! Lovely to see them so happy together. Makes me wish we had more than one.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

rach_palin said:


> Love her, beautiful girl. And a charming handsome prince too! x


Aww thank you so much. :love2:




KrystalLeigh said:


> I'm definitely taking it into consideration in our next home! We have HUGE windows, we're just facing the wrong way.


Yeah we got lucky, our view is crappy, but I'm happy about all the sunshine.
How long have you had your condo?




Pumpernickel said:


> Oh those pics are just too cute! Lovely to see them so happy together. Makes me wish we had more than one.


It's never to late to add another! wink wink! 
You know I thought we would only have the two Basenjis, then Chanel came
along, then Bella...you just never know. Now we are complete though, two
Basenjis and two Chis is plenty. They keep me on my toes!


----------



## sakyurek (Mar 24, 2009)

She becomes more beautiful everyday and Rocky looks so gentle too.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you Serra. 
I'd love to see some recent pictures of your beautiful trio.(if you have time)


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> It's never to late to add another! wink wink!
> You know I thought we would only have the two Basenjis, then Chanel came
> along, then Bella...you just never know. Now we are complete though, two
> Basenjis and two Chis is plenty. They keep me on my toes!




I can imagine they do! Maybe a few years down the line we'll be able to get another. I have a lot of persuading to do!


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

A fairy tale ending, with prince charming too.  Ls what type of camera do you use, if you don't mind me Asking? Your pictures aways look so lovely.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I have been thinking about you these for a while! I hope you are feeling better!

Awesome! Awesome! Awesome!

They are all beautiful - but she is an exception!! The pictures are so beautiful, they send chills up my spine and tears to my eyes!


----------



## SugarChi (Oct 30, 2011)

Bella is beautiful, she's so small and dainty, lovely pictures and I too love how their coats match in colour!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

she probably thinks she is looking in a mirror when she looks at Rocky.... she looks alot like him in the face..... right down to the white streak


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you girls, you are all so sweet. Thank you.

Dominique, of course I don't mind telling. It's funny you like the quality of my
pictures, because it is a cheap camera, which is now super broken as well, it
is really tricky to take a picture with it because the screen is all black, so I do
not see what I'm taking a photo of, lol....and the battery compartment does not
close, so I have to keep my finger on it so it stays shut while I use the camera.
My hubby is so frustrated with it he hates using it. I love photography so much,
that nothing stops me, not even a sore thumb, lol. When the camera did work,
it was ok if you are taking still shots in good lighting. BUT if there is even a tiny
bit of movement, then the whole picture comes out blurry, no matter what
setting you use. Here is the link to my camera, I paid 60$ for it, a few years ago.

Nikon Coolpix L22 Digital Camera in Good Condition Reconditioned 018208261987 | eBay


I literally get one good shot out of 50 or so, so unless you plan on only taking
pictures without any movement in them, I don't recommend this camera. But,
I guess for that price you can't expect miracles. And the one good thing, is
that even though my tired shaky hands have dropped this camera a million
and two times, it is still alive.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

jan896 said:


> she probably thinks she is looking in a mirror when she looks at Rocky.... she looks alot like him in the face..... right down to the white streak



Funny you brought up mirrors Jan, Bella is scared of her reflection, she barks at herself in the mirror and then runs away. 

Oh and people have asked us a couple of times if Bella was Rocky & Benji's baby, lol.
And one time when we were walking, a kid screamed to her friend "Look at the mama and her baby!" (speaking of Rocky & Bella, lol)


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

Lol Ls, I have the same one to be exact COOLPIX S4000 from Nikon I thought the picture were good for indoors. Mine is exactly the same. No quality indoors, but outdoors its pretty good. But its still in pretty good conditions. I've had it for 3 years now.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

This is what I'm talking about when I say you can't have movement in the pics...

Here is Bella & Chanel playing...I throw out thousands of pictures like this, and worse...


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

SkyAtBlue said:


> Lol Ls, I have the same one to be exact COOLPIX S4000 from Nikon I thought the picture were good for indoors. Mine is exactly the same. No quality indoors, but outdoors its pretty good. But its still in pretty good conditions. I've had it for 3 years now.



Yours is a different model though, right? A newer one?
It's too bad it performs the same. 
Oh yes outside I get the best shots, as long as the sun is bright.
These pics I posted of Bella & Rocky are good because of the crazy 
sun we were getting today. I got lucky.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

I just looked yours up, it's cooler, has an LCD touch screen and all, too bad the quality is still iffy.


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

Yeah the pictures can look really nice (with a little Photoshop ). Its very temperamental though. 

Taken during a snowstorm.









During a nice sunny day.









It can even take moving pictures... sometimes...


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Yes I definitely need to get Photoshop one day, great program!

I loooove your pictures, especially the snow ones, my goodness you have pretty dogs!


----------



## kellyb (Aug 26, 2012)

They made an adorable pair. I also love her collar and their similar coloring.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

kellyb said:


> They made an adorable pair. I also love her collar and their similar coloring.


Thank you! I'm very lucky to have them in my life, they add a lot of life 
and laughter, not to mention help keep me healthy with all the walks.


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Yes I definitely need to get Photoshop one day, great program!
> 
> I loooove your pictures, especially the snow ones, my goodness you have pretty dogs!



Thanks, you'll love this one then. This is when I Kai was a puppy. I laugh every time I see it, it looks so ridiculous.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Haha Dominique, I know those faces all too well, they usually are accompanied by moans and groans, lol. It's all play of course, but on pictures can look a little scary. :lol:


How big are your dogs? I think you have a big Chi and a tiny one like me, no?


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

~LS~ said:


> Haha Dominique, I know those faces all too well, they usually are accompanied by moans and groans, lol. It's all play of course, but on pictures can look a little scary. :lol:
> 
> 
> How big are your dogs? I think you have a big Chi and a tiny one like me, no?


 She was 2lbs in that picture and Toki 10lbs, at a over a year she was 3lbs 12 ounces, she probably gained some ounces though. She was born a big puppy charting to be 6lbs.


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

omg look at that beautiful snow!!!!!!!!!!

Rocky and Bella sitting in a tree. <3


----------



## LostLakeLua (Sep 6, 2009)

It's probably been said a billion times before but you have the COOLEST collars!!! I adore your taste. Bella just looks like a little porcelain figurine! <3


----------



## Tiny (Nov 7, 2011)

They are just too cute! 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

I love those two sweeties 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

LS, Bella is one more absolutely CUTIE PATOOTIE!!!! I don't blame her for having a crush on Rocky--what a stud! All of your dogs are simply stunning, LS. Please keep posting pics.


----------



## Christiansen (Oct 16, 2012)

Bella's color is really beautiful and they both are very cute..I dont have pets..I didnt knew they could be so pretty and fun...


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

SkyAtBlue said:


> She was 2lbs in that picture and Toki 10lbs, at a over a year she was 3lbs 12 ounces, she probably gained some ounces though. She was born a big puppy charting to be 6lbs.


Yup, similar to my girls, Bella is 2.5 lbs and Chanel is 8.5 lbs. Yet Bella is the big boss lady, lol.





teetee said:


> omg look at that beautiful snow!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Rocky and Bella sitting in a tree. <3


K I S S I N G! 


lol you silly monkey 






LostLakeLua said:


> It's probably been said a billion times before but you have the COOLEST collars!!! I adore your taste. Bella just looks like a little porcelain figurine! <3



Aww thanks Kat, I often think people find my taste boring, because I'm
hardcore into earth tones, and earth tones only, lol. Whether it's my clothes,
my furniture or my pups' accessories, I just love beiges, browns, creams, tans, etc.
They bring me tranquility.... I'm a little weird aren't I?! lol


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Tiny said:


> They are just too cute!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


Thank you Christina, I'm crazy about them. Feel super fortunate for having them, they are great dogs.






pupluv168 said:


> I love those two sweeties
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com App


Thanks Ashley. I love your handsome Toby boy. :love2:
Hope you guys are well.






lulu'smom said:


> LS, Bella is one more absolutely CUTIE PATOOTIE!!!! I don't blame her for having a crush on Rocky--what a stud! All of your dogs are simply stunning, LS. Please keep posting pics.


Oh you are the cutie patootie! Thank you so much. I love love love sharing my precious pumpkins with you.


----------



## Luvmywinnie (Oct 4, 2012)

They match! ;-)


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Luvmywinnie said:


> They match! ;-)
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App



They sure do. I even have a third redhead that matches them well... my hubby! LOL :lol:


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

Those are the cutest pictures Its so nice that Bella has come so far with your love and reassurance. She must feel safe and secure with you, Hubby and your wonderful fur family. My new little Taz sounds very much the same as what Bella was like when you first brought her home. He is so scared of everything except other dogs. When it comes to people he is very timid and afraid. He hid under a dining room chair for the first 24 hrs he was here. After that he started to come out but would run away if I got to close or talked to him. He's finally excepted me and cuddles with me all the time. How did you get Bella to come out of her shell and not be afraid anymore? Some helpful hints would be so great. We need all the help we can get he's so afraid of people it makes me wonder what happen to him to make him like that?


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

momofmany said:


> Those are the cutest pictures Its so nice that Bella has come so far with you love and reassurance. She must fell safe and secure with you, Hubby and your wonderful fur family. My new little Taz sounds very much the same as what Bella was like when you first brought her home. He is so scared of everything except other dogs. When it comes to people he is very timid and afraid. He hid under a dining room chair for the first 24 hrs he was here. After that he started to come out but would run away if I got to close or talked to him. He's finally excepted me and cuddles with me all the time. How did you get Bella to come out of her shell and not be afraid anymore? Some helpful hints would be so great. We need all the help we can get he's so afraid of people it makes me wonder what happen to him to make him like that?



Bella was not at all socialized, she feared everything from different surfaces, to sounds, sights, people, dogs, etc. She did not have the confidence needed in order to get through simple daily tasks and activities. She was very nervous, and would simply hide and tremble. Pat, what worked for me is building up Bella's confidence in herself, through training exercises. The second thing was lots and lots of exposure and socialization, but this was done slowly, little by little. And all this with a lot of positive reinforcement. These things take a lot of time and dedication, we are still daily working on certain aspects. For example one of the ways I handled Bella's fear of people was to first simply let her be exposed to them in non threatening situations, where she could observe, but not be touched by them or talked to. Once she started to feel a little more comfortable just seeing people while out on walks, I started letting children sit quietly not too far from her and let her come to them on her own terms, I would not let the kids touch her or speak to her, just sit there. She sometimes was afraid, other times she would be curious and sniff their shoe, etc. Eventually I allowed people, children to speak to her but softly, if she panicked I did not give into her fits by comforting her, I would simply redirect her attention, and when she did not mind or ignored the person I would gently praise. I acted with a lot of self control, and in a calm manner, on walks this was especially helpful because Bella felt through the leash that I'm calm even though there are people, dogs, cars, etc, and eventually that put her mind at ease as well, and she stopped focusing on the "scary" things and slowly became interested in exploring grass, scents, ect, which I also encouraged. If you give into their anxiety and fear by picking them up or cuddling them, then you are simply reinforcing the unwanted behavior. In the beginning stages I used a lot of treats, calm non threatening voice and even singing to win her over. I did not fuss over her however and let her come to me when she was ready, my apartment is very small, but I still let her get used to one area at a time, I did not expose her to the entire place all at once. I never forced her to do things, but instead tried my best to motivate her, or even trick her into doing things by making her believe they were her idea. Basic obedience helped raise her self esteem and the frequent daily walks helped her release her anxieties and stress and helped her adjust to the daily things we come across both indoors and outside. It's important to not get frustrated, and remain focused, rehabilitating a fearful dog can take a very long time, every dog is different, some were abused, others were never socialized, some were poorly bred, etc, it all plays a role. So just be patient, calm and positive, provide training, affection, mental stimulation, exercise and balanced nutrition, and do not give Taz any special treatment out of pity, make sure your pup has little tasks to do before meals, playtime, etc. such as sitting before getting his food. If he does not perform the asked tasks, never penalize or punish, simply try again later, perhaps after a good walk once the dog is in a relaxed state of mind. In Bella's case I put the time into her, but I never spoiled her, she had to earn things just like my other dogs, she had boundaries just like the rest, and that gave her a sense of security. She now knows what is allowed and what is off limits, she enjoys working, it's fun for her, because every task is followed by a reward, be it a treat, some praise or a little scratch/massage, etc. Training provides a clear communication line between you and the dog, which is tremendously helpful, because even though dogs are experts at reading us, we are not always very good at reading them. It's all about communication, exposure and confidence building. I think Taz is lucky to be a part of your family, and I wish you guys lots of happy & healthy years together.


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

Those are beautiful pictures. A thought ran through my head when I was looking at them, it is really hard and next to impossible to take good pictures of our little loved ones. Have you ever thought of doing this with other people's pets? You have a great gift and I'm sure people would be lined up at your door.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Timmysmom said:


> Those are beautiful pictures. A thought ran through my head when I was looking at them, it is really hard and next to impossible to take good pictures of our little loved ones. Have you ever thought of doing this with other people's pets? You have a great gift and I'm sure people would be lined up at your door.



Regina, you are too kind. I don't know anything about Photography, I simply
improvise and have fun with it. I sure do love capturing precious moments
though.  Dogs and nature are my favorite subjects.


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

You really should give it some thought. Advertise on Kijijji free of charge and see what happens. If I lived closer, I would love for you to take some pictures of Timmy. You can have the people come to your house, with your hubby there of course. I think it woould be a win win situation.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Aw, they look so cute together! I always love to see pics of beautiful Bella and Rocky looks so content next to her!


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

~LS~ said:


> Bella was not at all socialized, she feared everything from different surfaces, to sounds, sights, people, dogs, etc. She did not have the confidence needed in order to get through simple daily tasks and activities. She was very nervous, and would simply hide and tremble. Pat, what worked for me is building up Bella's confidence in herself, through training exercises. The second thing was lots and lots of exposure and socialization, but this was done slowly, little by little. And all this with a lot of positive reinforcement. These things take a lot of time and dedication, we are still daily working on certain aspects. For example one of the ways I handled Bella's fear of people was to first simply let her be exposed to them in non threatening situations, where she could observe, but not be touched by them or talked to. Once she started to feel a little more comfortable just seeing people while out on walks, I started letting children sit quietly not too far from her and let her come to them on her own terms, I would not let the kids touch her or speak to her, just sit there. She sometimes was afraid, other times she would be curious and sniff their shoe, etc. Eventually I allowed people, children to speak to her but softly, if she panicked I did not give into her fits by comforting her, I would simply redirect her attention, and when she did not mind or ignored the person I would gently praise. I acted with a lot of self control, and in a calm manner, on walks this was especially helpful because Bella felt through the leash that I'm calm even though there are people, dogs, cars, etc, and eventually that put her mind at ease as well, and she stopped focusing on the "scary" things and slowly became interested in exploring grass, scents, ect, which I also encouraged. If you give into their anxiety and fear by picking them up or cuddling them, then you are simply reinforcing the unwanted behavior. In the beginning stages I used a lot of treats, calm non threatening voice and even singing to win her over. I did not fuss over her however and let her come to me when she was ready, my apartment is very small, but I still let her get used to one area at a time, I did not expose her to the entire place all at once. I never forced her to do things, but instead tried my best to motivate her, or even trick her into doing things by making her believe they were her idea. Basic obedience helped raise her self esteem and the frequent daily walks helped her release her anxieties and stress and helped her adjust to the daily things we come across both indoors and outside. It's important to not get frustrated, and remain focused, rehabilitating a fearful dog can take a very long time, every dog is different, some were abused, others were never socialized, some were poorly bred, etc, it all plays a role. So just be patient, calm and positive, provide training, affection, mental stimulation, exercise and balanced nutrition, and do not give Taz any special treatment out of pity, make sure your pup has little tasks to do before meals, playtime, etc. such as sitting before getting his food. If he does not perform the asked tasks, never penalize or punish, simply try again later, perhaps after a good walk once the dog is in a relaxed state of mind. In Bella's case I put the time into her, but I never spoiled her, she had to earn things just like my other dogs, she had boundaries just like the rest, and that gave her a sense of security. She now knows what is allowed and what is off limits, she enjoys working, it's fun for her, because every task is followed by a reward, be it a treat, some praise or a little scratch/massage, etc. Training provides a clear communication line between you and the dog, which is tremendously helpful, because even though dogs are experts at reading us, we are not always very good at reading them. It's all about communication, exposure and confidence building. I think Taz is lucky to be a part of your family, and I wish you guys lots of happy & healthy years together.


Thank you so much for this I think this is Taz's problem as well he has had no socialization at all and I think his fear of things have been allowed to contimue by him being picked up and cuddled everytime he showed a little bit of fear. yesterday I took him out for his first walk but just to put the leash on him was our first thing to overcome he ran from it and me. I put Charlies harness and leash on first with Taz watching Charlie loves his walks. but when it came to Taz he wasn't going for it. I finally went out on our sundeck and Taz came out there its not very big ang he had been out there before so he knows its not scarry. once he was out there I closed the glass sliding door and put the baby gate across the stairs that lead to the yard. so basically he had no where to run. I put his leash on and said now see that wasn't so bad was it and gave him a pet and told him he was a good boy. We went down the stairs through the yard and out the gate he pulled a bit but not too bad. on our walk we ran into a man talking with another man who had a Golden retriever of course Charlie ran right over to make friends with the dog and Taz ran over also but in attack mode. I pulled Taz back and picked him up and let Charlie socialize for a minute and put Taz back on the Ground and continued our walk We walked past allot of houses with dogs in the yards Taz barked and tried to attack every one of course he was on the leash so I just said no Taz its ok its just a dog. then we came across a couple working in their yard well the lady was raking the leaves and the man was standing on the porch watching her work. LOL Typical. any way they said hello and he saw the Tiny's first and said oh look dear those ones would be lunch for our 110 lb boy. So we stopped for a moment and of course she said oh my they are so cute how much do they weigh. blablabla Taz was fine though this she was still in her yard and about 10 ft away from us. we walk on a bit longer and then start heading back home. on the way back we passed one dog that was just going crazy barking and growling at us as we walked by his yard Taz was pulling and barking and growling back this truck drove by and a lady rolled down her window and said boy they are mean little things aren't they I laughed and said oh yea he thinks he's a pitbull or something. talking to her stopped Taz in his tracks and looked to see who I was talking too. We carry on with our walk and all the barking dogs and I think all in all Taz really enjoyed his walk although he was happy when we reached home. Like I said I really think that Taz has the same problem as Bella no socialization at all and then being babied when he acted in the slightest bit nervous he was picked up and cuddled. I can see he is going to need allot of work and we will have to go slow. I think our walks is a good way to start. I really want to thank you for all the advise It was the best advise because it really helped me to see what Taz has been missing in his life and a starting point thank you so much.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I just showed my husband the pics of Bella and Rocky...like the rest of us, he thought they were over the top cuteness together...Bella looks so regal...she was born to have her pic taken and Rocky is such a handsome fellow...love how their colors compliment each other as do Chanel and Benji....lovely fur family :daisy:


----------

